# This puppy has my heart thumpin!



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What do you guys think? Should I do it?

TIA
Anne


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They are beautiful :wub: :wub: Good lord!!!
Hope it all works out for you..
Best Of Luck :wub:
Just please make sure you throughly check the breeder ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I said to throughly check the breeder cause I have no idea who they are from :biggrin: You wont tell us yet


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

They are both dolls!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you ladies!


Here's a little tease for you B) ! I'm not 100% sure but I believe these are their parents.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

The breeder has written back to me twice and is very nice! I hope we can work something out together.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Those puppies are absolutely precious!! Both of them are equally adorable and have beautiful faces. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear more when you get him! 
*Good luck!!!*


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Awww their so precious!!! Best of luck with your decision....Cant wait to find out who the breeder is!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I absolutely agree that the males are just as affectionate as the girls, and I dress up my Max they have some really cute outfits for males. Good luck in your decision. But I have to warn you they are addicting you will probably get a girl a little later too.

Lucy


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I know who's pups those are. :wub: The "mother" you have listed there is my retiree that will be here with me next week. :biggrin: I know who the breeder is.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww I love Veranda Maltese! And I've always loved looking at those puppy's pictures, they are beautiful! Back in Oct. I saw them and the breeder never got in contact with though. I'm not sure if she breeds anymore, but I just love her dogs! My favorite is Bandit! So yes, those are old pictures unfortunately.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Those puppies are from Veranda Maltese. 

How do I know? I've been researching breeders for London's new sibling for like 6 months, almost nothing can get by me! LOL

Those pups have great pedigrees....I would definitely consider them.  The boy on the right looks like he has more of a babydoll face than the other.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

You guys are too good! Some secret LOL!

OMG she might have a female!!!

Little Missy do you know anything about her? I'm dying here.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

The one on the right has the cutest face :wub: ! I'd be tempted if I weren't getting my baby soon. :biggrin:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I have never talked to Barbara although I am well aware of her pedigree links with other show breeders and her good reputation, purple. I have adopted the mother (or should I say the female retiree in the show picture you posted) from Sheila Riley who is her original breeder. I don't know which of these two ladies showed her but she was with Barbara in the past and had pups for her. I believe those puppy pictures are older but I am not sure. Please keep me posted I would love to see what kind of pups my little retiree produced.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ May 29 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782778


> I have never talked to Barbara although I am well aware of her pedigree links with other show breeders and her good reputation, purple. I have adopted the mother (or should I say the female retiree in the show picture you posted) from Sheila Riley who is her original breeder. I don't know which of these two ladies showed her but she was with Barbara in the past and had pups for her. I believe those puppy pictures are older but I am not sure. Please keep me posted I would love to see what kind of pups my little retiree produced.[/B]


They are older.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 29 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782793


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ May 29 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782778





> I have never talked to Barbara although I am well aware of her pedigree links with other show breeders and her good reputation, purple. I have adopted the mother (or should I say the  female retiree in the show picture you posted) from Sheila Riley who is her original breeder. I don't know which of these two ladies showed her but she was with Barbara in the past and had pups for her. I believe those puppy pictures are older but I am not sure. Please keep me posted I would love to see what kind of pups my little retiree produced.[/B]


They are older. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought they might be, as I have been looking and considering different breeders for a long time now. I thought I saw that particular picture before :yes: but I wasn't sure.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ May 29 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782802


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 29 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782793





> QUOTE (littlemissy @ May 29 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782778





> I have never talked to Barbara although I am well aware of her pedigree links with other show breeders and her good reputation, purple. I have adopted the mother (or should I say the female retiree in the show picture you posted) from Sheila Riley who is her original breeder. I don't know which of these two ladies showed her but she was with Barbara in the past and had pups for her. I believe those puppy pictures are older but I am not sure. Please keep me posted I would love to see what kind of pups my little retiree produced.[/B]


They are older. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought they might be, as I have been looking and considering different breeders for a long time now. I thought I saw that particular picture before :yes: but I wasn't sure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, I was too in like October LOL Their Bandit is one of my favorite malts. :wub2:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They look like Bonnie's Angel babies. Very cute! But I would not get a male just because member's discussed temperments. The females are just as sweet and loving.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ May 29 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782737


> I know who's pups those are. :wub: The "mother" you have listed there is my retiree that will be here with me next week. :biggrin: I know who the breeder is.[/B]


I know who the breeder is and those pups are already gone. I inquired about them last year


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you, yes I now know they're gone :bysmilie: but she may also have a female available  I'm waiting to hear back.

I'm also now looking into Silver Brook Maltese. I like the look of her dogs plus she's closer. I would be able to drive there, thus save on shipping costs.

Disposition is very important to me as is availablility and cost. If I could pick I would choose a female but I'm ok with a male as well.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Those babies are so cute. :wub: :wub: Whoever got them is so lucky! I, too, saw those a while back.

Purple, Phlicks has a beautiful girl available, and so do Josymir and Sno-Cap.  Oh, and don't forget about those Divine boys.  

I hope you find your perfect baby soon!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 29 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782846


> Thank you, yes I now know they're gone :bysmilie: but she may also have a female available  I'm waiting to hear back.
> 
> I'm also now looking into Silver Brook Maltese. I like the look of her dogs plus she's closer. I would be able to drive there, thus save on shipping costs.
> 
> ...



Males are awesome!! I can honestly speak from experience. I've had SEVERAL doggies, in, and out of my house, and the males are
"suck ups". Very loving, extremely loving. Yep, my females are more independant. I do base this on the many, who have come, and
gone, but yep, the males are a bit more "loving". Of course, this can differ, with each doggie, but, so far, I've noticed a pattern.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 29 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782846


> Thank you, yes I now know they're gone :bysmilie: but she may also have a female available  I'm waiting to hear back.
> 
> I'm also now looking into Silver Brook Maltese. I like the look of her dogs plus she's closer. I would be able to drive there, thus save on shipping costs.
> 
> Disposition is very important to me as is availablility and cost. If I could pick I would choose a female but I'm ok with a male as well.[/B]


I've spoken with Tammy from Silver Brooke when I was looking for a malt puppy in Oct. Tammy is very nice and knowledgable! She even checked up on me after I got my Gigi! And her malts are just beautiful! You won't go wrong with a puppy from Tammy! 
As for male and females, when people describe how their male malts act, it reminds me of my Gigi. Gigi waits until I'm in front of her, so she can follow me everywhere. She sleeps right next to me always, she scratches at the door when I go to the bathroom. She's always there when I want to hug and/or kiss her to death(lol). I can snuggle with her forever and she won't move a muscle! When I pick her up she puts her head on my shoulder. When we go out, and Gigi is off leash, people always notice how Gigi will not go two feet away from me, ever, not even for food! :wub: My breeder said that some of her females are just as sweet as her males. :wub2: Every dog is an individual, I guess!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, I just wanted to add, as for being sumbissive, she will Gigi scrunches down low to the ground when we go to to pet or pick her up. Then she will go belly up. It's so cute. And she is soooo obedient, I just have to look at her funny and she will know she's doing something wrong and come running to me asking to get picked up or petted. LOL :wub:

Right now she's on my lap sleep. :wub2:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 29 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782851


> QUOTE (Purple-peep @ May 29 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782846





> Thank you, yes I now know they're gone :bysmilie: but she may also have a female available  I'm waiting to hear back.
> 
> I'm also now looking into Silver Brook Maltese. I like the look of her dogs plus she's closer. I would be able to drive there, thus save on shipping costs.
> 
> ...



Males are awesome!! I can honestly speak from experience. I've had SEVERAL doggies, in, and out of my house, and the males are
"suck ups". Very loving, extremely loving. Yep, my females are more independant. I do base this on the many, who have come, and
gone, but yep, the males are a bit more "loving". Of course, this can differ, with each doggie, but, so far, I've noticed a pattern.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:wub: I agree, my next will be a male also.
Although the girls have that clothing thing going on :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I know I have been talking with you through PMs today, but I also wanted to just say that before London came along, we had a male Maltese and I certainly notice a difference in their personalities. Now, whether it's sex-related or just individual personality, I don't know, but Benson was the BIGGEST mushy lover boy ever. He was a TRUE mommy's boy. :wub: He would go out of his way to do anything in his power to please me...I have heard this saying about Malts: "The females love you, but the males are IN love with you".

Hehe, London is SO independent unless she wants something from someone.  She has always been very playful (in fact, her personality has not changed one bit since the day we brought her home...I was reminiscing on old videos of her yesterday), and she will usually only snuggle with you if she is really tired. She gets crowded if you snuggle too close...lol I love my London girl with all of my heart, but I must say, my Benson was the apple of my eye...if I could raise another Maltese to be just like him I would be in heaven. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I know a lot has to do with individual personalities, but of my two, my boy is definitely my velcro dog. Pixie loves me and is very sweet, but she is just as lovey with anybody that will stop to say hi to her. She is the happiest little thing and a joy to be around. Jazz is MY boy. He likes other people but makes it clear I am number one for him. He wants to be where I am at all times and nothing makes him happier then doing something that earns him a "good boy" from me. He's happy to meet new people and will wag his tail and be friendly, but he is a momma's boy, no doubt about it. It sounds like you are in touch with a great breeder and she should be able to tell you all about the personality of anybody she may have available.


----------

